
Be a more productive, happier and healthier developer - madamdo
https://www.michaelagreiler.com/developer-productivity/
======
rgoeritz
Nice read!

Time-boxing my efforts using the Pomodoro technique has also made a big
difference to my own productivity. I highly recommend giving it a try if you
haven't done so yet.

